# Yes, another Dodge



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes, I just closed the deal on yet another pre-94 Dodge truck. What do you think?

1993 Dodge W250 LE 4x4 extended cab
Cummins Turbo Diesel ( 83,000 ) original miles
Automatic trans
9.5' Western Uni-mount
Buyers Stainless V-box
New tires and wheels
pretty much loaded - power everything
only rust is on driver floor about the size of a quarter.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks sick, what did you pay for it?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

THEGOLDPRO;490081 said:


> looks sick, what did you pay for it?


$7200.00 lol is "sick" good or bad?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was watching that one on e-bay. What did you get if for. They were asking 7200. Why all the old dodges not that there's anything wrong with them I love mine. Just was interested in your reasons for running all old dodges.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Metro, would you please leave some nice older Dodges for the rest of us? Are you starting a museum or something? You are the sole reason that the prices are going up on the old iron trucks. Looks good. Well worth the $7200.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

All these old trucks might make you look unprofessional. (just kidding)

actually i am sure these trucks being older helps your bottom line tremendously. cheaper to maintain, insure, register, and you can probably do most of the maint. yourself. And you can get the money back from the purchase alot quicker.
good luck with it.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Niteman9;490090 said:


> Why all the old dodges not that there's anything wrong with them I love mine. Just was interested in your reasons for running all old dodges.


I try to stick with them because the drive lines are stronger. 1994-2002 are bad for transmissions. I haven't lost a trans since 1998, except in our 95 Dodge 2500. I know these trucks well, and I know what need to stay on the road. I laugh every time we get a big snow and the streets are lined with brand new trucks broke down on the side. At the same time my old trucks are still working and still making money. The only thing a new truck is good for is a payment. You're a fool if you think just because it is new, it is more dependable. I have 23 years of experience to back it up.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

First Time Out;490132 said:


> Metro, would you please leave some nice older Dodges for the rest of us?


They are mine...
mine, I tell you...
all mine !!!!!!!!

rofl :waving:


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought you were serious until I read the part about the only rust being the size of a quarter.




































J/K


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice truck!! I would drive it. I have had about 6 or 7 of the 91-93 dodges with the diesels, they will run forever, the one I owned had 400k miles on it!! And still had the original clutch. They like the water pumps, and voltage regulators. I have seen these older trucks go for up to 15k! thats nuts


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

wow! only 83k miles? Thats REALLY good.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Very sweet truck! 
Only problem I've had with mine is a snapped the output shaft in the tranny last winter plowing. My tranny guy said it looked to him like there was probably a flaw in the heat treat process... 
My only regret is putting a tighter torqe converter in it, sure it takes off a bit harder with no load, but it doesn't seem to quite put the power to the ground for pushing snow or pulling a trailer like it used to. I think I'll get some 190 injectors to maybe up some power.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd take it over a new one anyday.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Metro, you buy the older dodges like i do with the older chevys.

Love the 89-95 chevy 2500s. I have a ton of them


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

truck looks good, but i think it needs paint white trucks plowing white snow makes the plow driver really have to lookout for everyone else....


I would have bought it if was closer to me.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

It will be painted red in the spring. They dropped it off today. I ended up getting it for $6500. I found a few flaws to knock the price down. Turn signals not working (fuse), passanger window off track, leaking seal on plow pump, radio speakers crackling. ect. Overall a decent truck though.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thats a heck of a deal for $6500. I would say that you pretty much stole that.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

First Time Out;490132 said:


> Metro, would you please leave some nice older Dodges for the rest of us? .


Here's your chance! I just sent this guy an offer on this truck. You can steal it from me if you buy it now before he accepts my offer..... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...216992271QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230216992271


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Metro Lawn;498975 said:


> Here's your chance! I just sent this guy an offer on this truck. You can steal it from me if you buy it now before he accepts my offer.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...216992271QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230216992271


I love that video! Start the truck up cold and rev the piss out of it like that, that makes me want to buy something from them!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

exmark1;498995 said:


> I love that video! Start the truck up cold and rev the piss out of it like that, that makes me want to buy something from them!


I don't think it was a cold start. It is sitting in the middle of the driveway like it was just pulled up there for pics. Even if it was, it's a Dodge... it can take it...lol


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

So when i clicked the link it seems like you got yourself another truck. So are you gonna put a salter on the back of it or you just use it to plow with. But looks like a nice truck hope you have good luck with and your other one you just bought.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You went Fisher! You'll love it, and it will be the toughest plow you own. Nice truck, btw.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Dodges*

Nice truck even with the rust. I have 4. a 96 bought new, 95 with a V10 bought last fall for 4900.00 You can see a pic of me plowing with it under weather topic Hatcher pass, a 94, paid 2900.00 for it a few years ago and a 2004. All of the turcks are equiped with Boss plows with the exteption of the 95. It has the Western V plow. I think the mid 90 dodges are well worth what you have to pay for them. I have never had a major break down with any of my trucks and sware by them.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I think I am going to pass on that white one. Got word it has a trans problem and bad brakes. How about this one? 77 Power Wagon W300, 440, auto, 17,000 original miles, no rust, former fire truck.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Where do you find these trucks  ? Hook me up. I think I will be buying that 90' but really how/where do you find em'?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

NBI Lawn;502820 said:


> Where do you find these trucks  ? Hook me up. I think I will be buying that 90' but really how/where do you find em'?


Too many wasted hours online..... lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That '77 Power Wagon looks amazing. How much do they want for it and what does it come with?


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

Run far away from the white one total peice of crap....I looked at it last month when it wes RED rotted out bad brakes and trans....was looking at it after my truck got hit and needed a spare truck ...i see they spaybombed it real quick to maker look good


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Do you know what kind of body the truck had on it, like a utility or a flatbed forestry setup, or even what it was used for? That might tell you more about what condition it's in, based on what it did during it's previous life.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

How much are they looking to get for the 77? That thing looks clean. Sat its whole life in doors probably climate controlled and probably had routine fire district maintenance performed on it its whole life plus it has a 440


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have the same truck with a service body, 360, auto, running a 7.5 Arctic with wings. These trucks will push anything and turn on a dime compared to other dually trucks.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is a link to his craigs list add before he painted it. To bad he deleted the pics. but he was only asking 2450 I think I would stay away from that one.

Forgot the link

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/512648691.html


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

YardMedic;503480 said:


> Do you know what kind of body the truck had on it, like a utility or a flatbed forestry setup, or even what it was used for? That might tell you more about what condition it's in, based on what it did during it's previous life.


It had a utility box on it. I saw pictures of it. It carried specialized resque tools - jaws of life ect. It is still at the fire station.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Metro,

It shows on ebay you won that white truck how you gonna get out of buying it.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Niteman9;503983 said:


> Metro,
> 
> It shows on ebay you won that white truck how you gonna get out of buying it.


Kind of late with the answer. It had some trans issues and it wasn't driveable so he let me off the hook.

By the way... Here is the white Dodge, just out of the paint shop... now that looks better...lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Lookin' good buddy. I'm still jealous!


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

So is that your daily driver or do one of the crews get lucky enough to us it?? That paint job makes it look brand new.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

there is a fire dept down in east st. louis that runs well ran a 77' power wagon as a brust attack truck. i talked to the chief when i was down there last he said when they get the ok to sell it i'll get frist chance at it. dont know what ill do with it but hey why not


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

ctd992500;552929 said:


> So is that your daily driver or do one of the crews get lucky enough to us it?? That paint job makes it look brand new.


It is a company truck and driven by whoever needs it. I am the only one that plows with it since I seem to be the only one that makes it through each winter with no body damage on my truck. This is my daily driver (pic below), just picked it up on eBay for $2300.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice find for that price i would have bought it too!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here it is with lettering


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

more pictures


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Beautiful truck man I thought you passed on it due to trans problems???


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

ABES;553217 said:


> Beautiful truck man I thought you passed on it due to trans problems???


Not this one... that was a white 1 ton flatbed with a Fisher plow from NJ from eBay


----------

